# movies playing upside down?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This isn't my problem, but someone asked me about it, and it seemed so interesting I thought I'd ask here.

it must be some sort of setting, BUT, why would it have a setting for playing them upside down in the first place?

he said he had been fooling around with it, but didn't think he changed anything or "applied" anything different.

I have asked him what his OS/browser etc is. 

Has anyone ever heard of this, let alone have a way to fix it? I suggested he reinstall the players, and he had said he might have to wipe the harddrive and redo everything, but that is a last resort.
--------------------------------------------------

I don't know why, but for a few days now Windows Media Player, DivX Player
2.0 and PowerDVD have all been stubbornly insisting on playing all of my
movies upside down. It's driving me totally round the bend. I thank God
every day that RealOne player is able to play movies the right way up and
that Powever DVD is able to play my DVD disks the right way up.
------------------------------------------------------
Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Carrie,

See this post from another forum

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/13172

For related downloads see here :

http://www.mpegx.com

http://www.vcdhelp.com

http://www.digital-digest.com


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, I passed it on to the person with the problem.

~ Carrie


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

afaik, upside-down-ness is a bug in an older version of the DivX codec.
The solution being to uninstall all previous installed versions of DivX and install the latest 5.03 version.
http://www.divx.com/divx/index.php

More info/tools/tips:
http://www.divx-digest.com/software/index.html

Note: Some softwares do have a "force-vertical flip" setting,
eg. there's one in Winamp3 (with the Config Registry Component installed).

If he's using some add-on which affects universal settings, eg. ffdshow, then I'd look in there for any such setting.
RealOne is probably unaffected because it uses its own codecs/filter engine.

If the problem persists, it would help us to know exactly what format and extension these _movies_ are.
eg. is it just DivX-layered AVI files, or is it XviD and other AVI files, or is it MPEG files (MPEG-2, MPEG-4), etc . . . or all ?!?

G-Spot can help identify which codecs/filters are required.

Hope this helps in addition to RSM123's reply


----------

